# Help ID my new Huffy...



## scrubbinrims (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up this bike today and is what I believe to be a Huffman made, Firestone branded Pilot in veeery nice shape.
It does have some age spotting in the lighter maroon areas, but the wheels are what I dream about...and I haven't even touched them yet....black out Morrow rear hub and coaster arm, black out New Departure front hubs set on original Firestone High Speed tires (Oh Yeah!)
Leather Lobdell seat and thick block Torrington pedals.
The fender chevrons pattern, detail on the forks, and chunky aluminum stem indicate Dayton/Huffman to me, but I'll leave it to the experts.
The serial number is H277022 and any info or year/origin, or pertinent chracteristics would be appreciated.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2011)

Definitely Huffman, maybe a very early postwar, or late prewar w/the blackout hubs. 'H2' could mean 1942 but I'm not sure if they used that numbering system then. Member Scott/37fleetwood is our Huffman guru, he has a lot of Dayton/Huffman/Firestone ads archived on his site, Classic Bicycle Fanatics.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Adam.
In doing some research on the blackout Morrow rear hub, it has a date code of O4 or  late 1945, probably one of the last runs before chroming ramped up post war.
I do not think the wheels are aftermarket, but begs the question is my frame really a 42 in this nomenclature...could it have possibly been built and shelved for the war until 45-46 as it is definitely not a 52?
What's the deciding factor... manufacture or release year if so?
Keep in mind the Firestone tires are probably original and consistent with the cadet speedo reading of 153 (I removed for the pic) so I think the wheels originally came with.
I do not think this ever had a tank (paint is too nice at contact points) as I doubt extra metal was allocated for tanks at that time, or often anyways.
Anyway, I am extremely pleased with this bike and peek in on it often.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 10, 2011)

Great looking bike! Original light, wow! Is the stem aluminum?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, I have a confession to make.
I did run a cloth with a little goo gone so it has I nice shine in the photo that dulled a little overnight, but with the right wax, it will pop again.
Yes, the stem is aluminum and thanks for the comment.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, Your O4 is the latest black-out Morrow I have recorded. I have recorded a Chrome P2 so the question is what finish was used on P1 hubs and also, whether the entire production shifted back to chrome on a specific date or if both finishes were produced concurrently for a time.

As for dating the bike by the serial number, 37Fleetwood has a chart of the numbers he collected on his site at:

http://www.classicbicyclefanatics.com/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=13&Itemid=76

He has recorded serial numbers both beginning with an H and others with H in the secondary spot. The projected dates for the bikes with the H in the primary location vary over several years. Those with the H in the secondary position are dated by the number preceding the H, not following it. This leaves me to believe that the 2 following the H is no more than part of the serial number and not significant as a representative number for the year of production. 

37Fleetwood also posted pictures of frame features that were changed just before, during, or just after the war, to help place the production lineage of these frames, I believe those photos are also available on his site.

Serial numbers are the best means for dating the production of a frame but since so little factory information is available the decoding of these numbers is both important and difficult. Over time and with work, we will obviously have a bigger picture to interpret from but without factory documentation, we will always be looking over our shoulders for the truth to sneak up on us. 

In the metal it is often well within reason to interpret the degree of originality a bike holds and I would agree based on the pictures that this bike is likely on its original wheels and that would lead me to believe it is a late 45 or early 46 production model. With government sanction behind the company to produce bikes throughout the war and considering the public’s desire to acquire them, I doubt that Huffman mothballed any of their production during the war years.

If the bike is a very early postwar bike it is reasonably likely it was not tank equipped. As most companies geared up early postwar production raw steel was still in short supply and most manufacturers used their allotments to produce more bikes rather than fewer units with more deluxe features.


----------



## The Pedaling Pastor (Jan 18, 2011)

I just acquired a Huffman Corvair with the serial # 6H074547. This is not on you list.  Got a guess on this one?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 18, 2011)

The Pedaling Pastor said:


> I just acquired a Huffman Corvair with the serial # 6H074547. This is not on you list.  Got a guess on this one?




I think 1966 would be a likely guess.


----------



## The Pedaling Pastor (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Adam!


----------

